# benign breast nodule?



## ohn0disaster (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a note where the doc wrote, "Benign right breast nodule". Since the word benign is stated, should I be coding this with a benign neoplasm code? If not, should I be using code 611.72 or 793.89? The index points to 793.89 for breast nodule, but I don't believe this fits in this case, since it is for *other (abnormal) findings on radiological exam of breast* and we've gone further in specifying it is benign. 

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## terribrown (Jan 19, 2011)

First you need to clarify if the dx was based on a mammo or a combination of other diagnostic tests (such as biopsy) or physical exam (palpation). 

The code 793.89 would be correct in the case of finding from a mammo.  

The fact that the physician states "benign" leads me to believe further testing was done that he/she is referring to, and if documented, I would lean toward the 610.0 Solitary cyst of the breast under the 610 category for Benign Mammory Dysplasias.

 If no other documentation to substantiate a "benign" diagnosis, I would further question the physician. If only a physical exam was done, then a breast lump or mass for the 611.72 code should be used.


----------



## preserene (Jan 20, 2011)

Benign Nodule  breast:
As for me, the most closer differential Coding diagnosis with this physician's documentation would be: 610.2 Fibroadenosis of breast. It presenst as nodule . the benign nature or nonnoeplastic suites it (until we / or doctors know  for sure, the nodule is malignant). A nodule can be anything in nature.The physician documentation  also being as Benign, the most favorable diagnosis is *610.2.*


----------

